# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  фон

## Dimitri

"Инга фон Кремер" - что означает "фон"?

----------


## Оля

из рода Кремеров

----------


## Dimitri

Ясно, спасибо :)

----------


## Wowik

> из рода Кремеров

 Скорее из местечка Кремер, которым этот род обычно и владел

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  из рода Кремеров   Скорее из местечка Кремер, которым этот род обычно и владел

 Нет уж, _скорее_ именно из рода, потому что фамилия сохраняется у многих поколений, а вот местечко может давно даже перестать существовать.

----------


## pisces

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Von
Seltsam, dass es keinen deutschsprachigen Artikel dar

----------

